# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  المنتخب الأردني يتوج بطلآ لكأس العرب لكره السله السابعه عشر بمصر

## ساقي العطاشا

المنتخب الأردني يتوج بطلآ لكأس العرب لكره السله السابعه عشر بمصر   7 نوفمبر 2007:
كتب: عبدالله فايق محمود المدني

المنتخب الأردني بطل العربتوج صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير طلال بن بدر رئيس الاتحاد العربي لكره السله ومحافظ الأسكندريه المنتخب الأردني لكره السله بكأس العرب السابعه عشر بعد فوزه المستحق على المنتخب المصري صاحب الضيافه بنتيجه ( 80 - 69 ) .

جائت نتائج الأشواط على النحو التالي:

19 : 12 نتيجة الشوط الأول .
40 : 30 نتيجة الشوط الثاني .
56 : 48 نتيجة الشوط الثالث .

واحتل المنتخب المصري بهذه الخساره المركز الثاني , والمركز الثالث مناصفه بين المنتخبين السعودي و التونسي .

----------

